# نبذة بسيطة عن سلامة الغذاء



## mohamed lashin (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
زملائى,
هذه ثانى مشاركاتى وأرجو أن تعود بالنفع على الجميع
ولا تحرمونى من مشاركاتكم


----------



## الدكرونى (15 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجزي الله من سمم ارضنا ومياهنا وجونا ونشر بيننا اخبث الامراض بما هو أهل له


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed lashin (16 فبراير 2009)

أشكركم على ردودكم وأرجو تقييم الموضوع مع العلم أننى لم ازيل إسم القائم بعمل البحث إحتراما للملكية الفكرية ولكنى رأيت أنه موضوع مفيد للجميع


----------



## sayed00 (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور محمد

و اتمنى لك التوفيق و الاستمرار فى مشاركاتك الفعالة


----------

